# Carta di credito, quale fare?



## Magnus_Marcus (1 Novembre 2016)

Ciao a tutti, al momento ho una postepay gialla classica, mi chiedevo se qualcuno sapesse quale fosse la carta di credito migliore per queste esigenze:

- possesso di codice IBAN
- pagamento contactless
- pagamenti online
- ricarica a costi minimi se non nulli
- costi di mantenimento minimi se non nulli (magari una che sotto i 25/26 anni non si paghi)
- utilizzabile all'estero 

In realtà per l'IBAN ho già un C.C., quindi considero anche risposte del tipo "fai meglio a rimanere con la postepay gialla orrenda se non vuoi pagare nulla", ma avrei intenzione di estinguerlo visto che la carta associata al c.c. non è utilizzabile per pagamenti online e la banca ruba troppi soldi all'anno per il mantenimento


----------



## 1972 (2 Novembre 2016)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti, al momento ho una postepay gialla classica, mi chiedevo se qualcuno sapesse quale fosse la carta di credito migliore per queste esigenze:
> 
> - possesso di codice IBAN
> - pagamento contactless
> ...



banco napoli gruppo intesa sanpaolo.......superflash, ale'


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (2 Novembre 2016)

1972 ha scritto:


> banco napoli gruppo intesa sanpaolo.......superflash, ale'



In molti mi hanno consigliato questa, gratis fino a 26 e poi solamente 9.90 all'anno, grazie


----------



## Reblanck (14 Dicembre 2016)

Ti consiglio di non usare la tua carta in siti sopratutto su internet non sicuri perché senno te la rubano.


----------



## Jino (14 Dicembre 2016)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> In molti mi hanno consigliato questa, gratis fino a 26 e poi solamente 9.90 all'anno, grazie



Pure io Superflash del gruppo Intesa. Gratis, la associo al mio conto corrente che ho da loro, pago 1€ per ricarica. Mi trovo bene.


----------



## Coripra (14 Dicembre 2016)

Carta Jeans della Webank (ora BPM, prossimamente Banco Popolare): è una ricaricabile, costo annuo zero, costo ricarica 1 Euro.
Con conto corrente presso di loro però.


----------

